# MY11 Press Release



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/news/2011-gt-r-official-press-release


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

blimey! beat me to it, I was adding it to the news section when you posted this


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Good read. Thanks.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fuggles, up late again?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

That's £72k for the Black edition....in Japan!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Fuggles, up late again?


yes sorry about that, will try harder in future :bowdown1:


click me to find out more about the 2011 GT-R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> blimey! beat me to it


sorry, I've no life.... at least on Monday mornings 

fab press release with it's fair share of japanglish!!

I am particularly pleased to see that the new car has a revised trim for the ventilator outlets.... " expressing greater sportiness" :chuckle:

522 horses

Nissan UK; let's have your price:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

NAGTROC are going on about how the Ring lap time has been declared as 7:20min, but I can't see that on Nissan's site?

Would be very impressive if true, although John Barker guessed it would be capable of hitting the teens.

Wonder if the 530hp is an underestimation like the 485?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> NAGTROC are going on about how the Ring lap time has been declared as 7:20min, but I can't see that on Nissan's site?


Check out this link in Japanese, David. First line of the 3rd paragraph. Don't know why the link title is messed up but it works.

???NISSAN GT-R [ GT-R ] ????????????/SUV ? ?????


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah thanks. Google translation: "The Nürburgring, the world's fastest production supercar speed record vehicles * 7 minutes 20 seconds."

That seems pretty clear. But why not the tenths of a second? They've always quoted those before.

Whatever, I'm sure with more attempts they'll break the magic 7:20 barrier.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like its going to be expensive.....:nervous:

Nissan Germany didn´t update their webpage....not sure on German pricing yet


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

The UK PR team are pretty hopeless. We get all the 'waiting for the BIG DAY - 18th Oct' crap on their web site but when you log in 'On the BIG DAY' it's not been updated!

Not a slick launch.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

agreed. And as the official owners club we will only post up the facts and not some of the latest rumours and guesses on any lap times. Though we're happy to encourage debate and have others postulate what might have been or what may yet be, it's nice to know I hope that at least we will stick to the facts


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

PSC said:


> The UK PR team are pretty hopeless. We get all the 'waiting for the BIG DAY - 18th Oct' crap on their web site but when you log in 'On the BIG DAY' it's not been updated!
> 
> Not a slick launch.


I did not expect anything less :wavey:


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Could not agree more PSC. Why they could not have had this updated by 9:00am this beyond me. They go on and on about waiting for the big day and then when it arrives the site is not even updated. Poor show really. If we can't even expect them to get this right then what do we expect from them? They are fully aware that hundreds and hundreds of enthusiasts will be going to their website on 18th October.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I was up at 11:30 last night watching the countdown on the UK site. It crashed just after this and is still crashing now! I would also have expected the press release to be on the official European site or the newsroom site by now.

Does anyone have 0 - 60, standing quarter, top speed, mass for this market?

Overall is what I would expect of a facelift good increase in HP but less torque increase than I was hoping for. If the 7:20 is true then that is outstanding. Just get it on the website NOW!!!!!


Paul


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder how much more they will cost versus a 2010


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

paul__k said:


> I was up at 11:30 last night watching the countdown on the UK site. It crashed just after this and is still crashing now! I would also have expected the press release to be on the official European site or the newsroom site by now.
> 
> Does anyone have 0 - 60, standing quarter, top speed, mass for this market?
> 
> ...


suddenly i dont feel so sad for waiting up last night


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

has anyone spoke to any HPC's today??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Eatpies said:


> has anyone spoke to any HPC's today??


Just spoken to Tony at Middlehurst and he gave me the following confirmed details:

Price £69,950 - only one version for the UK
Recaros w/red panels (inc gearknob yay!) NO COST OPTION!
0-100km/h - 3.25s (so possibly 3.1s 0-60mph?)

Only cost option is Ultimate Silver at £1400.

So Simon Croft was right all along when he told me in person that the price will be "just under £70k", oh ye of little faith! 

Great news all round IMO.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so, its almost £72k, if you order silver then 

no quoted performance figures; a bit odd?



.


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks David  ive just seen the post on the American forum. This is brilliant news!!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Great news indeed:clap:

Interesting how on Wikipedia the lap time has been posted, but for the wet.

Nürburgring lap times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Just spoken to Tony at Middlehurst and he gave me the following confirmed details:
> 
> Price £69,950 - only one version for the UK
> Recaros w/red panels (inc gearknob yay!) NO COST OPTION!
> ...


David, interesting that the person at MH who's given you the sub £70K price is the very same person who told me just a week or so back that it was definitely going to be £72K

Oh well, not to worry. At least I was right about there being only one version.

Have you put your order in?


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to spend 2.5k on my 2010 at Litchfield


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> so, its almost £72k, if you order silver then
> 
> no quoted performance figures; a bit odd?
> 
> ...


£73k with a tracker and parking sensors.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

It does look like a nice set of improvements, but it's a big jump in 18 months from the £53k I paid for a Premium in mid-09...........

How much extra is the new blue or black colour?

I do agree that one model makes sense, no-one bought the base model and the only real difference between Premium and Black was the red bits.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> It does look like a nice set of improvements, but it's a big jump in 18 months from the £53k I paid for a Premium in mid-09...........
> 
> How much extra is the new blue or black colour?
> 
> I do agree that one model makes sense, no-one bought the base model and the only real difference between Premium and Black was the red bits.....


As I posted, the ONLY cost factory option is the Ultimate Silver paint.

I am very pleased that Blue and the Recaro seats are no cost options. Apparently the seat squabs on the non-Recaros are a little longer so long legged drivers may be a tad more comfortable in them, but for me, no contest, the Recaros are ace.

You have to have the dark headlining with the Recaros though, which is a shame as I prefer the lighter one.

Oh and no option for the bronze wheels in the UK which may disappoint some.
I guess they're trying to keep the options down to reduce costs in the ordering system?
Strange when Japan are getting more options than ever!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a fairly big increase, near enough £13k increase for me. Has anyone been quoted for a trade-in yet?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

No mention of transmission changes/ upgrades, surprising considering the power hike.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Some lovely choices of colour for the EGOIST haha










This is a nice picture though


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Found this:
???NISSAN GT-R [ GT-R ] ????????????/SUV ? World of GT-R ? ????????????????
Click on special movie "Team GTR"
Chapter 4 shows the in car movie for one of the time attacks. Bloody amazing!
Chapter 5 reveals the time of 7.24.22. However I believe this was in damp conditions.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I am so glad the Egoist edition is not being launched in this country!

Can you imagine some of the monstrosities that would be unleashed near all the Premiership football clubs? :nervous:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ANDYR35 said:


> No mention of transmission changes/ upgrades, surprising considering the power hike.


Maybe not, if LC remains an undocumented feature

No acceleration figures in the press release?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Maybe not, if LC remains an undocumented feature
> 
> No acceleration figures in the press release?



Good point, i suppose mentioning transmission upgrades would more or less be saying there was an issue to begin with.

Am surprised too that there is no mention of any performance figures considering they are all about ramming that stuff down Porsches throat.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ANDYR35 said:


> Good point, i suppose mentioning transmission upgrades would more or less be saying there was an issue to begin with.
> 
> Am surprised too that there is no mention of any performance figures considering they are all about ramming that stuff down Porsches throat.


Er, it's already been said that 0-100km/h is 3.25s and the Ring lap time is 7:20min!

Only stat missing is Vmax. Japanese don't tend to quote 1/4 mile times.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Er, it's already been said that 0-100km/h is 3.25s and the Ring lap time is 7:20min!
> 
> Only stat missing is Vmax. Japanese don't tend to quote 1/4 mile times.


Er, am on about in gear timings, 0-100, 0-100-0, 1/4 mile, vmax.........you know, the normal "performance" figures everyone is interested in. Not just 0-60 and a lap time.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ANDYR35 said:


> Er, am on about in gear timings, 0-100, 0-100-0, 1/4 mile, vmax.........you know, the normal "performance" figures everyone is interested in. Not just 0-60 and a lap time.


Manufacturers hardly ever quote in-gear timings. Go and find the manufacturer's figures for the existing GT-R then! 

Ditto for 0-100mph-0, although more acceleration figures are probably on the way.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Er, it's already been said that 0-100km/h is 3.25s and the Ring lap time is 7:20min!
> 
> Only stat missing is Vmax. Japanese don't tend to quote 1/4 mile times.


Launched or not?

I'd be surprised by these figures....if not launched.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Launch control is a warrantied feature of the new car.

It had to be since the 997 introduced it officially on the PDK cars.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Launch control is a warrantied feature of the new car.


Look forward to Nissan stating that in writing...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

robsm said:


> That's a fairly big increase, near enough £13k increase for me. Has anyone been quoted for a trade-in yet?



I had a deposit on the 2011 GT-R on condition the price wasn't over 65k, now its confirmed at 70k I've cancelled. They said current trade in prices for 09 are £39,000 ! could be less by next April.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I had a deposit on the 2011 GT-R on condition the price wasn't over 65k, now its confirmed at 70k I've cancelled. They said current trade in prices for 09 are £39,000 ! could be less by next April.


This is the point I've been making for a while, basically if you trade in an '09 against an '11 you're paying 80% more for a car that's perhaps 5% better overall!

They've priced most existing owners out of the market and they'll sell fewer to new owners as they've moved the car into a higher price range. I've no doubt its great, but at £70k it's gonna sell very few and start depreciating heavily.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

So much for all the old bollocks about excellent residuals then.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Look forward to Nissan stating that in writing...


yep, and no mention of LC in the press release.... which there surely would be

there is reference to : "Starting performance while selecting "R mode" for the transmission," might this be it?

feels like 2 years ago, all over again



Guy said:


> at £70k it's gonna sell very few and start depreciating heavily.


I agree


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Poor show that Nissan GB site is still not updated with info...especially since they had a countdown thing on it.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> So much for all the old bollocks about excellent residuals then.


Once the new car launches you'll see the 2nd hand values recover. 09 £39K? 11 £70K! That's an HPC taking the pi**! 

I for one will get a bit of extra horses added to mine. For the difference i can risk the warranty, and repace my geabox, and still be quids in!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

waltong said:


> I for one will get a bit of extra horses added to mine. For the difference i can risk the warranty, and repace my geabox, and still be quids in!


Yes, I'm thinking along the same lines myself. I really like the blue but that is just too much money for too little changes. Mine will be two years old next June, so it maybe time to say **** the warranty and take the plunge. Will have to wait and see though.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Reading these specs and trade in values you'd have to be a complete R-tard to trade up.


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it fair comment to say that residuals have been impacted by speculators buying cars to flip. There seem a lot of second hand cars about.

Assuming nobody buys a 2012 car with a view to short term sale, and not available till March 2011, and if production now suspended on the current model(?) you would have thought residuals may rise significantly as overhang cleared.

This hinges on Nissan building to order and not flooding market - must check this with my dealer.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

PSC said:


> Is it fair comment to say that residuals have been impacted by speculators buying cars to flip. There seem a lot of second hand cars about.
> 
> Assuming nobody buys a 2012 car with a view to short term sale, and not available till March 2011, and if production now suspended on the current model(?) you would have thought residuals may rise significantly as overhang cleared.
> 
> This hinges on Nissan building to order and not flooding market - must check this with my dealer.


Personally I think the values have stood up very well over the last 12 months...the speculators were in the 09 cars...by the time the 59 cars came along the speculators were long gone...but values have stayed broadly the same...ie they take the intial tumble as they come off the forecourt and then stay in late £40,000's to early £50,000's for a while...the cheaper cars available (09 non nav's) started at a lower purchase price when new.

Look at the Gen 2 997 Turbo...most are speced up to at least £115,000 and with only a few thousand miles on clock they are now down in the low £90's...GTR is much better place to have put money IMHO...997 GT2's £145,000 new...genuine sale last week I saw was £80,000 for a 2 year old car!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Poor show that Nissan GB site is still not updated with info...especially since they had a countdown thing on it.


Ironically, their press release for today is this

Main Media  -  United Kingdom - Nissan Newsroom

Lol


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

You couldn't make it up. LOL


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Just spoken to Tony at Middlehurst and he gave me the following confirmed details:
> 
> Price £69,950 - only one version for the UK
> Recaros w/red panels (inc gearknob yay!) NO COST OPTION!
> ...


Been told exactly the same by my HPC David, glad we had faith! I wonder if it's possible to delete the red trim on the Recaros? (But keep it on the gearstick obviously!!). I'm amazed they're not charging a bit extra for the Recaros, but glad they aren't.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Been told exactly the same by my HPC David, glad we had faith! I wonder if it's possible to delete the red trim on the Recaros? (But keep it on the gearstick obviously!!). I'm amazed they're not charging a bit extra for the Recaros, but glad they aren't.


Yeah me too.

I think Tony said the Recaros only come with the red panels, but not sure. It does sound like Nissan UK are keen to cut down on options and customisation.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nissan UK site still says £59K...:chairshot

Nissan cars, vans, fleet and services


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

For all the Negatives about the pricing I think the only mistake by Nissan was pricing the GTR to cheap in the first place!!
I saw that it was a silly price for such a monster of a car in 2008 so I ordered one instantly and loved the car, then sold it with 17,000miles (and got a good price).
Now the new generation has come out at the correct price for such a car and I don't see the problem.
I was not going to get the new one as I like to be different, but as you are all moaning so much, I am more inclined to order one as it has addressed any niggles I had about mine.
Well done NISSAN I am so tempted again, and I love the New Alloys!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> It does sound like Nissan UK are keen to cut down on options and customisation.


That must be because it's so difficult to build cars to order in the special hand-made factory line, whereas everyone else can manage millions of different configurations with ease..... 

Always a good way to treat customers wanting to spend £70k+ on a car.......


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> That must be because it's so difficult to build cars to order in the special hand-made factory line, whereas everyone else can manage millions of different configurations with ease.....
> 
> Always a good way to treat customers wanting to spend £70k+ on a car.......


You seem to be on a real downer about Nissan recently Guy!
£70k is chump change compared to what you normally spend on cars.

Are you talking the market down hoping your DBA will be really exclusive?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

richdevil said:


> but as you are all moaning so much


we're not moaning

the game has just changed; not supercar for M3 money anymore, it's supercar for C4S money


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Edited..... as this thread is about the 2011....


- I love the Egoist interiors, but they should offer it as an option, not a separate model.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> Edited..... as this thread is about the 2011....
> 
> 
> - I love the Egoist interiors, but they should offer it as an option, not a separate model.


Whereas I hate the Egoist interiors and don't think they represent the GT-R philosophy at all!
They had much more important things they should have addressed properly like the transmission strength and cooling.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

only style change but no big technical changes


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

it depends what you mean by "technical". The new front end and rear diffuser plus some other aero changes get 10% more downforce. I'd consider that a technical change


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

It seems the 7:20 ring time may have been a Jap translation error and the time is actually 7:24.

Can someone post a link to the official Nissan ring time in English.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

enshiu said:


> only style change but no big technical changes


No "big" technical changes, but a whole raft of fairly important minor ones.
A mid-cycle revision is never going to result in big changes, but I was frankly amazed at how many detailed changes there were.

When the car is tested properly you will see how differently it behaves. Ride and handling is much better than the current car and for those who won't mod, the extra power and torque is VERY noticeable, as is the improved exhaust note etc, etc.

As for the interior it has improved in quality beyond anything that photos can convey. It now has one of the best interiors in its class full stop.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

David,

It sounds like you have convinced yourself to part with Purpleziller ?


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Cover is finally off on Nissans website - only a day late


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> it depends what you mean by "technical". The new front end and rear diffuser plus some other aero changes get 10% more downforce. I'd consider that a technical change


I can do that by my self that 10% downforce for a lot less money than that.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Its going to cost your typical 09 owner the best part of £30K to upgrade. You could have a 370Z as a second car for that!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

waltong said:


> Its going to cost your typical 09 owner the best part of £30K to upgrade. You could have a 370Z as a second car for that!


or a nice skyline :bowdown1:

or maybe a pukka track car

put in 'car currency', trading up looks even more mad


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

it's gonna be an interesting year.

no disrespect to a lot of 35 owners, but i suspect price was a key factor, essecially considering the 35 was being reviewed as the best thing on 4 wheels

i don't think the same demographic is gonna buy the 2011 car, so the question is, who is gonna buy it?

mook


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mook said:


> it's gonna be an interesting year.
> 
> no disrespect to a lot of 35 owners, but i suspect price was a key factor, essecially considering the 35 was being reviewed as the best thing on 4 wheels
> 
> ...


Seem to be a few orders going in for the new car...wonder how long that will last.

I am tempted though...whilst it is still a big price increase it is still incredible value next to the other cars I would want (R8 V10, 997 Gen 2 Turbo or GT3 or 997 GT2)...a C4S with options comes out at £80k plus and that is a much slower and more ordinary car.

The improved ride and fuel consumption may lead to me using it as my everyday car as well as weekend blast...the current one is only a weekend toy.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Funny thing is,they speak over the "improved new GTR"...this means the old one was not faultfree and needs to be improved...a good base for to start for a good advocate:wavey:

They say 10% more downforce.....but they dont say 10% of what...20 Kilo´s...200Kilo´s....10% of 1 Kilo....:nervous:

On the german website they speak over a "quantum jump".....so they have done the smallest possible improvement....:nervous:

Typical Nissan behavior:wavey:


----------



## Eatpies (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone notice the bit on Pistonheads today? Clearly mentioning Launch Control with VDC on


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Lets hope all the potential 2011 owners get to see their "new improved" warranty before the have to pay for the car this time. 
Given the Porsche battle, I presume all the track day inspection nonsense, fluid changes and service intervals will be more German manufacturer like!? And will the rotors crack? I'm only jealous really!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> On the german website they speak over a "quantum jump".....so they have done the smallest possible improvement....:nervous:
> 
> Typical Nissan behavior:wavey:


Yeah but in English they mean it is a large improvement. Even though this a small jump in terms of distance. Sorry if you were joking!


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't know where this figure of £39k came from for an 09 Premium because i've been offered £43-44k by 2 dealers and a clear indication if it's really clean and doesn't need tyres or brakes (which is the case) it could be a tad higher.

I would think Nissan have also increased dealer margins so they can compete on trade ins, not sure if it was true but I was told the margin on 09/10 cars was around £1500 ? If margins are higher then deals are to be had, if not then I can't see many existing owners upgrading.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mook said:


> it's gonna be an interesting year.
> 
> no disrespect to a lot of 35 owners, but i suspect price was a key factor, essecially considering the 35 was being reviewed as the best thing on 4 wheels
> 
> ...


too right; the price has changed big time, and can't think of another model that has done this.

wouldn't have been the no brainer it was 2 years ago, if it had had a price tag of £70k then


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

From the MY2011 press release...

"To help control tight turning at slow speeds a new 2-Wheel drive mode will temporarily shift the car to 2-Wheel drive as long as the speed is below 6MPH and the steering wheel is turned more than half way". 

I'm thinking about all the abandoned rear wheel drive cars (mostly BMW's) that were stuck in the snow around Reading earlier this year and having to do a "U" turn in snow... I was quite glad of the 4wd

Presumably the "snow" mode would turn that "feature" off? I wonder?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

blue34 said:


> From the MY2011 press release...
> 
> "To help control tight turning at slow speeds a new 2-Wheel drive mode will temporarily shift the car to 2-Wheel drive as long as the speed is below 6MPH and the steering wheel is turned more than half way".
> 
> ...


From what I remember of seeing the car in Germany, the 'snow' mode isn't there any more, not marked under the relevant switch anyway. I remember reading somewhere that it had been replaced with some sort of 'economy' mode?


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Thumbs down for the Price Hike!*



waltong said:


> Its going to cost your typical 09 owner the best part of £30K to upgrade. You could have a 370Z as a second car for that!


Hear Hear!

I reckon that a lot of owners who would have contemplated trading up to a newer model will be very disappointed with Nissan over the price hike. I suspect that as a result Nissan won't be seeing the kind of strong sales from existing owners as they might have hoped for. 

Given the fact that Nissan are also coming out with a couple of 'specials' also, then maybe they aren't too bothered about that and are looking to attract a different target customer base, so much for the value of customer loyalty!


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

_I reckon that a lot of owners who would have contemplated trading up to a newer model will be very disappointed with Nissan over the price hike. I suspect that as a result Nissan won't be seeing the kind of strong sales from existing owners as they might have hoped for._ 

GTR owners have the choice of:

a. Buying something else but what else is there comparable at £70K?

b. Holding on to their current car and getting extended warranty. How much will this cost? And how reliable will a well used 3 year old GTR be. I suspect a fair number of > 3 year old GTRs will languish at dealerships awaiting parts.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

2.5K rpm LC probably but good for the gearbox.

I hope there are changes in the gearbox so it will not break.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

PSC said:


> _I I suspect a fair number of > 3 year old GTRs will languish at dealerships awaiting parts._


_

Christ there's some crap written on here sometimes_


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> Christ there's some crap written on here sometimes


I don't think the engine will break or anything else in the gt-r except the transmission if you have a 4.5k LC using it everyday and a LHD version in the EU.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

imattersuk said:


> Christ there's some crap written on here sometimes


^^^ like he said, lol


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

is it feasible that the increased performance mappings and tweaks could be sold by Nissan as warrantied upgrade package for the current model. Similar to the PPP that Subaru had..? Or is this highly unlikely


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Naranja said:


> From what I remember of seeing the car in Germany, the 'snow' mode isn't there any more, not marked under the relevant switch anyway. I remember reading somewhere that it had been replaced with some sort of 'economy' mode?



Snow seems to have been changed to Save.



So I guess that is Japanese for Economy? Would have been more useful if it had "Saved" the currently selected switch positions. 

Rich


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Snow seems to have been changed to Save.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like that carbon finish, the one's you can buy from traders on here and overlay look far better quality imo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Snow seems to have been changed to Save.
> 
> So I guess that is Japanese for Economy? Would have been more useful if it had "Saved" the currently selected switch positions.
> 
> Rich


The UK press release states that Snow mode function has been retained, presumably when in Save mode.

Good thing too, as I got stuck a couple of times when mucking about in snow and had to change to Snow mode to get free again. 





Plus it's very useful for creeping slowly up parking ramps etc.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> Snow seems to have been changed to Save.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fake carbon is uke:

i really love my plastic part:clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Stop trolling Alex, it is real carbon! 

And I really like the fact they've added carbon to the lower panel over the CD slot too.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Real carbon that adds weight. Shame Nissan didn't make this a proper engineered part of the dash.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

paul__k said:


> Real carbon that adds weight. Shame Nissan didn't make this a proper engineered part of the dash.


Yeah crikey, those panels must weigh almost 3 or 4 grams, what were they thinking!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Stop trolling Alex, it is real carbon!
> 
> And I really like the fact they've added carbon to the lower panel over the CD slot too.


Porsche Carbon looks different:wavey:


----------

